# preserving



## timprinty (May 3, 2013)

Looking for opinions. What methods have you FOUND to be the BEST way of preserving morels?


----------



## mpfaf (Apr 29, 2013)

Depending on how you like your morels prepared for consumption, breaded and fried, sauted plain on a steak, etc. I prefer mine breaded so I bread them by dipping them in an egg wash, then the breading, then laying flat on a cookie sheet and freeze them on the cookie sheet. Then arrange them in a single layer in a vac sealer bag and seal them, then right back into the freezer. When you are ready to eat some in July, just cook them from frozen in the hot fat of your choice.


----------



## shroomit (Oct 17, 2012)

I've done this freezing method for years now, it's tried &amp; true.

Don't short change yourself and use regular freezer bags!!


----------



## geodude61 (Apr 24, 2013)

Drying the the best way in my opinion. Do you ever see morels frozen in the store? No, only dried.


----------



## supra8795 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody ever try a vacuum sealer?


----------

